# carbon filters



## andro (21/11/15)

if anybody remember a bit ago was a mod with 2 drip tip , one to get the vapor and one to blow it in and no vapor will show. I was thinking about building something similar for when clouds are not allowed . any hint where to get small carbon filter ?
off course if successful ( or not )will post progress in here 
( i was thinking about long fligth ......)


----------



## shaunnadan (21/11/15)

you could consider using a 2 puffs drip tip that has the airflow option. then remove the stem part from the top drip tip and fit the carbon filter there. you could perhaps look at a small cloth and wrapping the carbon from a pet shop used in filters. 

the only problem i see is that your vapour inhale would pass through the filter on its way out....


----------



## andro (21/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> you could consider using a 2 puffs drip tip that has the airflow option. then remove the stem part from the top drip tip and fit the carbon filter there. you could perhaps look at a small cloth and wrapping the carbon from a pet shop used in filters.
> 
> the only problem i see is that your vapour inhale would pass through the filter on its way out....


Thats an idea . Thanks . Will check a pet shop and see .


----------



## blujeenz (21/11/15)

The mickey mouse way of doing it would be a toilet roll stuffed with dryer sheets( perfumed lint catching sheet for tumble driers) 
You could try looking for a "_*sploofer*_" which is the technical name for the device that the pot smokers use, only place I can suggest is the *Little Amsterdam Headshop *off Long Str.
You will most likely end up having to make your own sploofer, a cardboard tube filled with the proper activated carbon for air use should do the trick, maybe sticker bomb the outside of the cardboard tube to look a bit cooler and not so ghetto. 

The problem with pet shop carbon is that its designed for water ie aquariums, but the carbon you're looking for is the small ~5mm cylindrical pieces designed for air, called Desorex K33. 
It can be bought from the manufacturer (Warren Chem Specialities in Montague Gardens) in a 25kg sack for approx R1600, the only other place is the hydroponics shop in Claremont, 1kg bag =R90.
*Hortishop Claremont*
*Tel: 021 671 9447*
Fax: 021 671 9531
Email: ct@hortishop.co.za
125 Belvedere Road
Claremont
7708*Opening Hours:*
Mon-Fri: 9am – 5pm

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/11/15)

what about just holding the vapor in your lungs longer than usual? I've gotten to the point where i can hold a 70W hit from my dripper in my lungs and barely have any vapor come out when i exhale.

Alternatively, with lungs filled with vapor, you can slowly exhale and inhale from your nose very shallow and effectively dilute the vapor in your lungs, and leave practically no trace.

However... I always thought I'd get a mutant superpower... Just... How disapointing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (21/11/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> what about just holding the vapor in your lungs longer than usual? I've gotten to the point where i can hold a 70W hit from my dripper in my lungs and barely have any vapor come out when i exhale.
> 
> Alternatively, with lungs filled with vapor, you can slowly exhale and inhale from your nose very shallow and effectively dilute the vapor in your lungs, and leave practically no trace.
> 
> However... I always thought I'd get a mutant superpower... Just... How disapointing



Exactly this. I've become a master at zero cloud vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (21/11/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> what about just holding the vapor in your lungs longer than usual? I've gotten to the point where i can hold a 70W hit from my dripper in my lungs and barely have any vapor come out when i exhale.
> 
> Alternatively, with lungs filled with vapor, you can slowly exhale and inhale from your nose very shallow and effectively dilute the vapor in your lungs, and leave practically no trace.
> 
> However... I always thought I'd get a mutant superpower... Just... How disapointing


Will try


----------



## Viper_SA (21/11/15)

It's probably too big, but the Bobble water bottles have a nice carbon filter in them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

